# Bottoms up !!



## Chiller (Aug 3, 2005)

Caught this critter at the Memphis Zoo, digging for some food. 







BUSTED!!!

then he caught me taking a pic of him.


----------



## karissa (Aug 3, 2005)

Haha! I like that first one.... to funny!  The second one is a nice shot.  Good expression...  looks like you just cought him planting a bomb or something....


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 3, 2005)

That's really funny!  Great capture!


----------



## aprilraven (Aug 3, 2005)

oh my gosh..this is hilarious....i love these...you always have a way of catching the most unique sights...how do you do this all the time chiller???

you can even see the little bit of food or trash on his whiskers...just a great great shot...even his little nails are all showing....
way to go!


----------



## Chiller (Aug 3, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> oh my gosh..this is hilarious....i love these...you always have a way of catching the most unique sights...how do you do this all the time chiller???
> 
> you can even see the little bit of food or trash on his whiskers...just a great great shot...even his little nails are all showing....
> way to go!



 Thanks Aprilraven..but one day, they are all gonna gang up on me...I know it.  And I can bet they will have a crow as a lookout


----------



## snownow (Aug 3, 2005)

too funny.


----------



## photo gal (Aug 4, 2005)

heheheheheheheh!  Too cute!  Love that tail straight up and the look on his face is priceless!  : )


----------



## Chiller (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks snownow, and photogal.


----------



## Reaper (Aug 4, 2005)

Very cute and funny. I like it.


----------



## Midnight Reign (Aug 4, 2005)

Thats funny.  My daughter sat here and laughed for 10 minutes.


----------

